# Probleme beim Starten von JBoss AS 7.1.1



## wed052301 (18. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte hier bei mir den JBoss AS zum Laufen bringen, Version 7.1.1 !

Habe ganz normal runtergeladen und versuche ihn nun zu im Standalone-Modus zu starten, desweiteren
läuft JAVA SE 8.

Start über C:\jboss-as-7.1.1.Final\standalone und dann "standalone.bat" !

Folgender Log (siehe Bild) wird produziert.

Wenn ich dann im Browser "http://localhost:8080/" eingebe, kommt KEINE Fehlermeldung,
aber leider auch keine Willkommensseite - die Seite bleibt weiss...

Wahrscheinlich kein neues Problem, aber ich finde leider keine passende Antwort...

Habe hier auf dem Laptop noch Windows Vista (32 bit) , ist das evtl. ein Problem ?

Danke vorab für die Hilfe !

Gruss, wed052301


----------



## ComFreek (19. August 2014)

Hallo wed052301,



wed052301 hat gesagt.:


> Folgender Log (siehe Bild) wird produziert.


Du hast leider das Bild vergessen!


----------

